# Looking for pet-friendly timeshare



## must_love_dogs (Apr 5, 2016)

My husband and I are looking to rent a timeshare.  It's just the two of us and our schedule is highly flexible for the next [45 days.]

We live in Chicago and are wanting to experience a variety of cities so it doesn't matter the location (although, ideally, within a 15-hour drive of Chicago).

There's just one catch...we have a dog.

I'm noticing many of the timeshares are NOT pet-friendly.  If you have one that is, please let us know (pet deposits are fine by us).  We would love to take it off your hands!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2016)

All Ads in this forum must be for the next 45 days (see the red date at the top of the forum.)  I have edited your post to comply with the time limit.


----------



## silentg (Apr 6, 2016)

must_love_dogs said:


> My husband and I are looking to rent a timeshare.  It's just the two of us and our schedule is highly flexible for the next [45 days.]
> 
> We live in Chicago and are wanting to experience a variety of cities so it doesn't matter the location (although, ideally, within a 15-hour drive of Chicago).
> 
> ...



I sent you a PM


----------



## travelplanner75 (Apr 6, 2016)

must_love_dogs said:


> My husband and I are looking to rent a timeshare.  It's just the two of us and our schedule is highly flexible for the next [45 days.]
> 
> We live in Chicago and are wanting to experience a variety of cities so it doesn't matter the location (although, ideally, within a 15-hour drive of Chicago).
> 
> ...


Westgate Resorts has several properties within the 15 hours time frame you are preferring. Westgate Branson Lakes Resort and Westgate Branson Woods Resort are located in Missouri; Westgate Tunica Resort is located in Robinsville, Mississippi and Westgate Smokey Mountains Resort & Spa is located in Gatlinburg, Tennessee. The pet fee is $280 with $100 refunded after your stay. I will also send you a personal message.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2016)

When I used to own a dog and traveled, I found a great boarding place for my German Short Hair pointer. 

I am stating the above because, many resorts which might allow a pet, some can be very restrictive to the SIZE and might have ONLY a unit or 2 set up to accommodate ANY pet ... and check out IF a Service Animal *might* cause your vacation to be "bump" over YOU having your pet travelling with you.

And with ANY resort you might consider, I truly recommend you learn as much as possible AND rent at several (of their) resorts before accepting ownership.


----------



## VegasBella (May 7, 2016)

I dont think this list is perfectly up to date but it's somewhere to start

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/pet-friendly-timeshares.html

I know that if you just search ebay or TUG for some of these you will find them for free or cheap.


----------



## DeniseM (May 7, 2016)

Please note that the OP is looking for a _rental._


----------

